# 2014 Toyota Tundra Double Cab Install (Alpine/JBL/Polk) ..



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

So for the last few months I have been planning my audio upgrades in my 2014 Double Cab Tundra. I had been going back and forth over what processor/amp/sub combo I had wanted to go with. I had decided on speakers from the get go but everything else just fell into place.

I had decided that the system could wait until I had everything purchased and that I would not rush into it, so to eBay/Amazon I went. I saved A TON of money picking up open box items. Granted I won't get the warranty .. but installing it myself doesn't give much of a warranty either. Regardless, here is the setup I went with for audio components:

Processor: JBL MS-8 (eBay open box)
Amp: Apline MRX-V70 (eBay open box)
Sub: JL Audio 10TW3-D4 (eBay open box)
Wiring: Scosche: Toyota Adapter Harness x2
Enclosure: Passenger Rear Seat Custom
Speakers: Polk db6501 fronts/db651 rear (Amazon)
Adapters: car-speaker-adapters.com front and rear (car-speaker-adapters.com)
Tweeter Mounts: Platinum Sail Panels
Wiring: KnuKoncepts 4G Amp Kit and Misc. Cables (KnuKoncepts.com)
and some more misc. items.

My decisions on all of these were made either due to past experience, online research, or needs of my system and talking to some local audio installers. Once I procured all the components of the system I decided this weekend was the time (much to the disappointment of the wife lol) I have underseat storage, and since I wasn't even using the 40 half of the underseat, I decided I would do away with it and put a box there.

So .. I started with making the harnesses that would plug into the stock wiring and into the MS-8 inputs and amplifier outputs. I took apart all the pins of the 2 harness kits I bought and redid the inputs/outputs of the harness to match up to the stock wiring. I made sort of a frankenstein harness out of the two that come in each kit to create the larger of the two harnesses that directly plugs into the stock larger harness.

Next I set out to build the sub box. I decided I was going to remove the jack and mount from under the seat and put it into the underseat storage. I built the box out of 3/4" Birch Hardwood and came up with a 22"x14"x5" overall (with some feet at the front/rear to keep the sub off the floor. Here are some pics of the box construction/paint/install. Box was built prior to full install and painted with undercoating/sealed with silicone.














































For the wiring, I routed the wiring from the battery behind the engine along the brake lines over to the passenger side firewall grommet. I ran 4G for the amp and ran a 12G for the MS-8 (both fused).




























Next I mounted the speakers in the speaker adapts I purchased. I used stock wiring for the rears and front tweeters and ran new wiring for the front woofers.





































Center speaker:









Once all that was in place and I had all the wiring run, I realized I was going to need some sort of amp/processor mounting board so I made my own. It bolts into place using the front factory amplifier mounts and also a couple of screws into the rear heat vent (no disruption to flow). I made a nice template to use that worked out great and then painted the final board black before mounting everything to it. I had to mount the amplifier using some small spacers but that still worked out great. The amplifier is powering the front woofers and tweeters on separate channels and using the active crossover within the MS-8, and also powering the sub. The MS-8 is powering the rears and center channel.














































I also permanently mounted the MS-8 in a very visible display spot for me. I didn't want it on the dash or anything and there was a perfect spot behind my shifter, and where it fit, I didn't mind a permanent mount:










My set up for the MS-8 is as follows:
CH1: Front Left Mid (80Hz - 4KHz)
CH2: Front Right Mid (80Hz - 4KHz)
- both mids amp'd by CH1&2 of MRX-V70 at nominal gain (2V)
CH3: Front Left Tweeter (4KHz HP)
CH4: Front Right Tweeter (4KHz HP)
- both tweets amp'd by CH3&4 of the MRX-V70 at nominal gain (2V)
CH5: Side Left (100Hz HP) MS-8 power
CH6: Side Right (100Hz HP) MS-8 power
CH7: Center (200Hz HP) MS-8 power
CH8: Sub (80Hz LP) - amp'd by MRX-V70 CH5 at nominal gain (2V)

My install was all pretty straight forward, and once I hunted down a bad RCA and replaced, I was able to really get into the tuning of the MS-8. At first I just hooked it all up, ran the input calibration and a quick audio Calibration, but I then disabled it and just listened for a bit with no processing. I only left Logic7 enabled since I have the center speaker, but I wanted to see how the UN-EQ sounded first.

After a week I took a stab at doing the Audio Calibration. At first, no matter what I did, I just could not get it right. I tried a few different settings to see if I could get it to sound right. I tried (per suggestion of several forums, and then the last one right from this thread from Andy W.:
-All channels nominal gain (2V), MS-8 at -30dB - Severely lacked bass (sub/mids)
-All channels gains turned at min, MS-8 at -30dB - Better, but seemed to lack substance from the front, and bass was OVERPOWERING. I think the sub signal sweep was too low and it overcompensated.
-All channel gains nominal (2V), MS-8 at -40dB - Better yet, but still .. lacking midbass.
-Front channels nominal gain (2V), sub channel about 1/4 gain (1V), MS-8 at -35dB - Current settings.

This hit the sweet spot for my truck. I returned the sub amp back to nominal after cal, and I had to add just a little bit of mid-bass (about 2dB to 100Hz-240Hz). I still need to play around with the EQ a little more to see if I can get it sounded just how I like it, but overall I couldn't be happier. There is some SERIOUS front imaging with this set up .. I am still working through some of my go-to songs to see how each and every one sounds .. and so far SO GOOD!

What I have found from all of this is that the MS-8 is VERY powerful. I am amazed at how much this thing can add/cut from the different frequencies which was very apparent in my different attempts at the Audio Calibration. Where I am now, I think I am going to just do some minor EQ adjusting. It makes the great recordings sound awesome .. the good recordings sound better .. and the bad recordings .. well it doesn't help them at all haha.

The MS-8 is an awesome tool. I knew the Tundra HU was going to need some heavy UN-EQ as it has some heavy bass roll-off on high volume listening, but I really liked the stock BT integration and USB music integration, so I stuck with it. Another big thing for the MS-8 was the AUX In. I will probably end up putting headrest DVD's in at some point, and I can use the AUX IN to pump sound into the truck if necessary. The MS-8 (even with Audio Calibration disabled) sounds excellent. Now that I have the tuning I think set right, I am even happier.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice build. I like those speaker adapters. I might order one to use as a template for my scion xb. The MS-8 is a great processor. It's my first processor to ever install and i'm amazed at what it can do. Also, I love that truck. I don't have the need for a truck, but I would not mind having the tundra as a daily driver.


----------



## IT300 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hast strengthened the door ?


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

SQLnovice said:


> Nice build. I like those speaker adapters. I might order one to use as a template for my scion xb. The MS-8 is a great processor. It's my first processor to ever install and i'm amazed at what it can do. Also, I love that truck. I don't have the need for a truck, but I would not mind having the tundra as a daily driver.


Thanks! Best part was I sent in pictures to the guy after the fact and he credited me back 50% of purchase price! Couldn't beat it and they work great!

And yeah, I'm partial to my truck haha .. I don't really have a huge need for a truck, but with owning my house and such, there are days when I need it, so I have it! Thanks man!


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

IT300 said:


> Hast strengthened the door ?


?? Not sure on this one ...


----------



## IT300 (Dec 17, 2014)

I mean vibration isolation doors.


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

IT300 said:


> I mean vibration isolation doors.


I did not do any of that as of yet. It was pretty cold when I did the install and I was short on time. However I can easily pull the door panels off in the spring and this may be something I add in the future.


----------



## IT300 (Dec 17, 2014)

Will be very good .


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a truck as a dailer driver. Before I had a Ford Fiesta.

$80+ a week in gas with the truck
$90-120 a month in gas with the Fiesta

35 mi commute one way + getting stuff from stores or whatever.

I have used the bed of my truck only twice in 15,000 mi. and towed something that even my Fiesta could have towed a few times. Y'all decide if you want a truck as a daily... haha.  But, being able to hop over curbs, intimidate slow pokes out of the left lane, see over everything, go off the road around a left turner without much of a care, and making up for my just slightly above average manhood is where its at.


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> I have a truck as a dailer driver. Before I had a Ford Fiesta.
> 
> $80+ a week in gas with the truck
> $90-120 a month in gas with the Fiesta
> ...


Haha I laughed at this one. My commute to work is a whopping 1.1 miles. When it's nice, I take the 'long' way to work with the motorcycle.

Also, we have the wife's Jetta for the trips we don't want to guzzle gas in the truck with!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Yay! Another tundra owner. Congrats on the new truck and the nice system. This is not my picture but mine looks just like this:










I am running a set of ID CS65 for the front and a pair of Alpine SWR-T12's subs. Using a Pioneer double din HU and an Audison Bit Ten Proc. Unlike you my tweets (Now that I remember for now I am running Dayton ribbon tweeters instead of the IDs) pointing up towards the glass, it works well.


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

fcarpio said:


> Yay! Another tundra owner. Congrats on the new truck and the nice system. This is not my picture but mine looks just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out TundraTalk.com .. I am also a member over there as well.

Thanks the the kind words as well!


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep, I am on there.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

roboots21 said:


> Check out TundraTalk.com .. I am also a member over there as well.
> 
> Thanks the the kind words as well!


Hey buddy. Great to see you over here too. Thanks for the thread, it's been a good read for me because I'll be doing the same thing with the MS8 when I get a new 2015 in February. 

Does the Scosche harness make the MS8 a direct plug and play? I'll be keeping the stock HU for the same reasons as yours, and I'm looking for a simple solution. Did you pull the factory amp out as well? I have an 07 now, so I don't know yet what chimes or sounds come out of the factory amp in the 14/15's. 

Thanks!


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Hey buddy. Great to see you over here too. Thanks for the thread, it's been a good read for me because I'll be doing the same thing with the MS8 when I get a new 2015 in February.
> 
> Does the Scosche harness make the MS8 a direct plug and play? I'll be keeping the stock HU for the same reasons as yours, and I'm looking for a simple solution. Did you pull the factory amp out as well? I have an 07 now, so I don't know yet what chimes or sounds come out of the factory amp in the 14/15's.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks man! Lots of information on both sites!

Yes, using the Scosche harness makes the MS-8 plug and play. Remove the factory amp and mount, mount the MS-8 in place of it (if that's the best location for you) and plug it in to the factory wiring with your re-pinned harnesses. I ran new 12G power/ground wires for the MS-8 as instructed for completeness. I have found that the stock HU still retains all functionality and all chimes/sounds still work fine. BT seems to work just fine as well with all sound processing going through the MS-8.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

roboots21 said:


> Thanks man! Lots of information on both sites!
> 
> Yes, using the Scosche harness makes the MS-8 plug and play. Remove the factory amp and mount, mount the MS-8 in place of it (if that's the best location for you) and plug it in to the factory wiring with your re-pinned harnesses. I ran new 12G power/ground wires for the MS-8 as instructed for completeness. I have found that the stock HU still retains all functionality and all chimes/sounds still work fine. BT seems to work just fine as well with all sound processing going through the MS-8.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks. I was planning on mounting the MS8 next to my amps on the back wall, so everything is nice and neat and close together. My components will be running of a Zapco Z-150.4, my sub off a Zapco Z-150.2 and my rears will just run off the MS8. 

I like your idea of putting the MS8 under the pass seat though, makes for a nice short harness run. If I put my MS8 on the back wall, I'll have to extend the harness, which is no big deal. Where did you ground your MS8 under the seat?


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Thanks. I was planning on mounting the MS8 next to my amps on the back wall, so everything is nice and neat and close together. My components will be running of a Zapco Z-150.4, my sub off a Zapco Z-150.2 and my rears will just run off the MS8.
> 
> I like your idea of putting the MS8 under the pass seat though, makes for a nice short harness run. If I put my MS8 on the back wall, I'll have to extend the harness, which is no big deal. Where did you ground your MS8 under the seat?


Yeah you could get some 9-wire or something that could run to the back wall. For the ground, there was an unused bolt hold from the factory amp just under the seat. I sanded the surface so no paint present and bolted into that. I doesn't go directly into the frame but it is a bare metal contact right to the body.


----------



## nellis_79 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice...another Tundra owner! What do you think of the Polk Comps? Im running the same set. Digging those sail panels. Where did you get those?


----------



## CarAudioChris (Dec 19, 2014)

How well does the MS-8 Image with the speakers in the door? Most MS8 installs I have seen with kick panels so I am curious to see how well it did in this application


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

nellis_79 said:


> Nice...another Tundra owner! What do you think of the Polk Comps? Im running the same set. Digging those sail panels. Where did you get those?


I think they're great. For the price I don't really think you can beat them! I know there are better speakers out there, but like I said at the price, tough to find better!

The sail panels are out of a Platinum/Limited Tundra I think. They normally have tweeters that mount behind them but I modified them to flush mount the Polk tweeters. I have part numbers for them if you're interested in them as well.


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

CarAudioChris said:


> How well does the MS-8 Image with the speakers in the door? Most MS8 installs I have seen with kick panels so I am curious to see how well it did in this application


Excellent! I used the AutoSound 2000 'My Disk' and went through most of the tracks to check out the phase/polarity/imaging/etc. It is spot on with the speakers in the doors. The MS-8 also does time alignment so it really ends up not mattering where you have the speakers so much from what I understand. Regardless, it does work awesome for this application!


----------



## CarAudioChris (Dec 19, 2014)

roboots21 said:


> Excellent! I used the AutoSound 2000 'My Disk' and went through most of the tracks to check out the phase/polarity/imaging/etc. It is spot on with the speakers in the doors. The MS-8 also does time alignment so it really ends up not mattering where you have the speakers so much from what I understand. Regardless, it does work awesome for this application!


Great, congratulations! I am definitely jealous


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

CarAudioChris said:


> Great, congratulations! I am definitely jealous


If you really want one .. search eBay. The one I found was $200 .. New in box. They can be had very inexpensively.


----------



## CarAudioChris (Dec 19, 2014)

roboots21 said:


> If you really want one .. search eBay. The one I found was $200 .. New in box. They can be had very inexpensively.


Will do, thank you for the tip!


----------



## nellis_79 (Dec 14, 2014)

The part number for those sails would be great if you can post them. I'm already planning my next build..lol


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I usually go on trdsparks.com and get part numbers for my scion whenever needed. Also thir prices on oem parts are very competitive. The cheapest I find.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

nellis_79 said:


> The part number for those sails would be great if you can post them. I'm already planning my next build..lol


Here is a link that might help with the part number.
Look at #13. Not sure if this would help. It's for a 2014 Toyota Tundra Limited
2014 Toyota Tundra Parts - Sparks Toyota-Scion


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

I forgot to ask you yesterday.......everything still works perfect on the HU? Volume, BT and apps?

Thanks


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

nellis_79 said:


> The part number for those sails would be great if you can post them. I'm already planning my next build..lol


Part numbers are:
67492-0C020-C0 for left, 67491-0C020-C0 for right.


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> I forgot to ask you yesterday.......everything still works perfect on the HU? Volume, BT and apps?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. I have been on phone calls in the truck via BT, and person on the other end said everything sounded just fine. I still use the HU to control volume and that works perfect too, although if you wanted you could easily use the MS-8 but HU volume is easier for me. I have only Entune Plus (no nav) but everything seems to work just perfect!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

Great, thanks. The volume on the HU was what I was wanting to know. I don't want to have to use the MS8 as my volume, I want to just use the HU

Do you by chance have the part # for the Scosche harness? I could get those ordered now


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Great, thanks. The volume on the HU was what I was wanting to know. I don't want to have to use the MS8 as my volume, I want to just use the HU
> 
> Do you by chance have the part # for the Scosche harness? I could get those ordered now


Yeah I'm only using HU volume after setting the MS-8 after calibration. Works perfect.

For the harness .. You'll need two of these and they can be repinned as you've probably read on TundraTalk ..
TA02B | by Scosche


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

roboots21 said:


> Yeah I'm only using HU volume after setting the MS-8 after calibration. Works perfect.
> 
> For the harness .. You'll need two of these and they can be repinned as you've probably read on TundraTalk ..
> TA02B | by Scosche



Thanks! I see they come as a pair. Do I just need that or order two pairs of them? Amazon has them for $5


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Thanks! I see they come as a pair. Do I just need that or order two pairs of them? Amazon has them for $5


One harness is larger than the other. You'll need two of them as you'll end up using both of the larger ones and tossing out the smaller ones. Use this thread on TT as a guide for re-pinning them to match up to the factory plugs:

2014 Factory Amp Wiring Diagram - TundraTalk.net - Toyota Tundra Discussion Forum

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

roboots21 said:


> One harness is larger than the other. You'll need two of them as you'll end up using both of the larger ones and tossing out the smaller ones. Use this thread on TT as a guide for re-pinning them to match up to the factory plugs:
> 
> 2014 Factory Amp Wiring Diagram - TundraTalk.net - Toyota Tundra Discussion Forum
> 
> Hope this helps!



That was a great help. Thanks.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

Does the control screen for the MS8 have to be in plain view? Meaning, once everything is hooked up and calibrated, do you need constant access to the screen? I was thinking of mounting it inside the center console or if possible, just leave it unplugged until I needed to adjust something. In which case I would just plug it back in.


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Does the control screen for the MS8 have to be in plain view? Meaning, once everything is hooked up and calibrated, do you need constant access to the screen? I was thinking of mounting it inside the center console or if possible, just leave it unplugged until I needed to adjust something. In which case I would just plug it back in.


You can leave it unplugged until you need it. I was thinking of doing that, but I tinker with it so I decided to perma-mount it behind the shifter for now.

But yeah you can totally unplug it and leave it unhooked until you need it. I keep the mic in the truck too and for my set up, I bought a small headphone extender jack as it was a pain to hook up the mic between the amp/MS-8. If you have not so easy access when you install, you could run an extender to somewhere near the display as well to allow easy access to it instead of having to get behind the seat every time.


----------



## 700whpfocus (May 10, 2010)

roboots21 said:


> I think they're great. For the price I don't really think you can beat them! I know there are better speakers out there, but like I said at the price, tough to find better!
> 
> The sail panels are out of a Platinum/Limited Tundra I think. They normally have tweeters that mount behind them but I modified them to flush mount the Polk tweeters. I have part numbers for them if you're interested in them as well.


 i would love the part number. i have a 2014 tundra sr5 double cab.

i am using the stock head unit. audison bit ten , focal flax components in the front and focal intergration 6 1/2 co=ax for rear fill. The amp I am using is an Alpine pdx-9


----------



## 700whpfocus (May 10, 2010)

fcarpio said:


> Yay! Another tundra owner. Congrats on the new truck and the nice system. This is not my picture but mine looks just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you install the Audison bit ten yet?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

700whpfocus said:


> did you install the Audison bit ten yet?


Yes, I was running it for a year or so but now I have the Mosconi 6to8 (thinking about going three way active in the near future). Is there anything in particular you wanted to know?


----------



## roboots21 (Dec 14, 2007)

700whpfocus said:


> i would love the part number. i have a 2014 tundra sr5 double cab.
> 
> i am using the stock head unit. audison bit ten , focal flax components in the front and focal intergration 6 1/2 co=ax for rear fill. The amp I am using is an Alpine pdx-9


674910C060 is listing for both sides so I'm not sure how to differentiate between the two. If you are a member on TundraTalk (which I suggest) contact user ToyotaOfCoolSprings for a great price on them!


----------



## 700whpfocus (May 10, 2010)

fcarpio said:


> Yes, I was running it for a year or so but now I have the Mosconi 6to8 (thinking about going three way active in the near future). Is there anything in particular you wanted to know?


how did you like the bit ten? did it make a big difference over stock?


----------

